# Hasselblad kit



## ScotA (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I have an Uncle who has gotten to old to enjoy his cameras anymore and has asked me to sell them for him. He has a bunch of stuff but what I am looking at here is a Aluminum case with a Hasselblad 500c camera, a viewer, 3  lenses, 3 film holders, a pistol grip w/remote trigger, 2 lens hoods and 6 filters. All of it including the case is Hasselblad. The lenses (150,250,80) are Carl Zeiss. There is also a few other things in the case like a remote trigger, light meter camera strap. I'm not sure what a camera kit like this would be worth.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 25, 2011)

It's really impossible to say without knowledge of the condition - can you post some pictures?  500C bodes aren't worth a lot any more.  In good condition, and with a recent CLA they seem to sell for $350 - 500.  Again, assuming that the lenses are in good shape, clean glass, shutters are accurate, etc, the kit _might_ be worth something in the $1500 range.


----------



## ScotA (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, I will definetly post a picture as soon as I am able.


----------



## ScotA (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is the picture that is worth a thousand words


----------



## ScotA (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh as for the lenses, filters etc. They appear to be in great condition. It looks like the filters are perfect maybe never used and the lens glass looks to be in perfect condition. The lens bodies I would guess are a 9/10 just because of slight wear from age. The camera body is in similar condition showing very little wear. Just some on the foot where it mounts.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice kit; it might be worth a little more because it's such as nice, matched set.  Personally, I would keep it and play with it.  That will make some GREAT images!


----------



## Buckster (Jan 25, 2011)

Really nice looking from here.  I'd love to find a kit like that for sale.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome looking kit!  I'll buy it for twenty bucks!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## tirediron (Jan 25, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Awesome looking kit!  I'll buy it for twenty bucks!
> 
> Regards,
> Jake


Twenty dollars and one cent! :thumbup:


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 25, 2011)

tirediron said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome looking kit! I'll buy it for twenty bucks!
> ...


 

My last final best offer is twenty dollars and four cents!  Beat that tirediron!:lmao:

Regards,
Jake


----------



## ScotA (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL , it actually looks like it would be a blast to use and I thought about how I can keep it but, it is my Uncles and he has asked me to sell his camera collection for him. I was thinking I would put it in the buy and sell section here first. I just need to determine what price is both good for the buyer and for my Uncle. After looking at the pictures, do you think 1500 would be a fair price to ask? TIA for any advice you can give.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 25, 2011)

I would try eBay first, and bear in mind I'm just ballparking the $1500 - a kit like that might actually get a lot more from a collector, or it might not much at all based on it being old kit....


----------



## burgo (Jan 25, 2011)

oh man that makes my mouth water. If you'd send to Australia I'd buy it off you. PM me


----------



## Buckster (Jan 26, 2011)

ScotA said:


> After looking at the pictures, do you think 1500 would be a fair price to ask?


I'd go $1500 right now.


----------

